# Still Waiting...



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

Here is Rhone, 4 months and 1 week. Still waiting on his ears. One of them has gone up for like 30 seconds, that's a start. LOL


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Sweet boy, looks like a nice home for a pup.


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

Julian G said:


> Sweet boy, looks like a nice home for a pup.


Thanks. We start obedience training today, so that will be nice, as he is a like a big "baby huey" running through the house. lol


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He is very cute. What does the breeder say about his ears?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He is going to start teething soon - ears are on a yo yo during that period.....also showline pups tend to have "heavier" or thicker ears, thus they have to work harder to stand...

A couple of things - 

1. DO NOT handle or ruffle those ears!!!! You want the cartilage to harden, flexing it will soften it....
2. Add some extra calcium to his food - a spoon of cottage cheese or yogurt will help
3. give him a nice soup bone - raw!!!! - to gnaw on....will help his jaw and facial muscles strengthen to hold the ears
4. IF - and that is a big IF!! - they are not up when he is finished teething, have your breeder help you learn to post them to give them some extra support

He looks like a sweetie...good luck


Lee


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> He is very cute. What does the breeder say about his ears?


He told me not to worry until he is 5.5 months. And to give him lots of bones.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Our coated wgsl's ears started to go up shortly after the 4 month mark.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Chewing helps. That is a good idea.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

karlakinsky said:


> He told me not to worry until he is 5.5 months. And to give him lots of bones.


remember....raw only.


----------



## kast2L (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah I made the mistake and didn't give my guy enough raw bones to chew on during the teething phase so now he has weak ears (won't stand up all the time), *shrugs* he's a mal though and not a GSD.


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

Try giving your guy a bully stick or plain white knuckle bone to chew on, those seemed to help Mila get her muscles strengthened. She is 11 weeks now and her ears are both up  Rhone is so cute I can totally see him being a "baby huey" in the house. Good luck with the ears I hope they go up soon and please keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## Tiptx4 (Feb 27, 2017)

Our boy Ranger just turned 4 months and he went from his left ear completely standing up then he would have both just for a day or 2 then the one ear that never wanted to stand up is the one that is up and the other wants to flop. I'm sure in time they both will in time but it amazes me how some so much younger stand up so perfect. He does get his bones, knuckles, as I just wish they would stay up as it was so cute when he was a puppy. Yes he still is a puppy but at 4 months and 45lbs. he's starting to look so much more like an adult dog now. Regardless of what his ears do we love him as he is such a joy


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

Tiptx4 said:


> Our boy Ranger just turned 4 months and he went from his left ear completely standing up then he would have both just for a day or 2 then the one ear that never wanted to stand up is the one that is up and the other wants to flop. I'm sure in time they both will in time but it amazes me how some so much younger stand up so perfect. He does get his bones, knuckles, as I just wish they would stay up as it was so cute when he was a puppy. Yes he still is a puppy but at 4 months and 45lbs. he's starting to look so much more like an adult dog now. Regardless of what his ears do we love him as he is such a joy


Is Ranger a long coat? My boy is, which I think sometimes takes longer.


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

He is so cute it is almost criminal!!! Love the long hair!


----------



## Tiptx4 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sorry for not getting back with you sooner. Our boy is a long coat as I have heard this about long coats too. It just happened for us last week almost 4 month exact he woke up and both ears have stood up for a week without any drooping at all. Well it was funny as we put him in his crate last night while my wife and I went out for a dinner date we came home and let him out of his crate and BOTH ears were down and as he came out like 2 antennas they both went straight up. I would just say have patience and if both of his parents ears have that look your after he should be just fine.


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

Tiptx4 said:


> Sorry for not getting back with you sooner. Our boy is a long coat as I have heard this about long coats too. It just happened for us last week almost 4 month exact he woke up and both ears have stood up for a week without any drooping at all. Well it was funny as we put him in his crate last night while my wife and I went out for a dinner date we came home and let him out of his crate and BOTH ears were down and as he came out like 2 antennas they both went straight up. I would just say have patience and if both of his parents ears have that look your after he should be just fine.


Do you have a picture of this sweet boy? 

I am trying to be patient. Rhone's ears have never really been up. However, a few minutes ago after he ate, one ear was up. This has happened a couple of times for about 5 minutes...but just one ear. Rhone is now 4 1/2 months. I just started giving him plain gelatin. Maybe it will help. I really don't want to have to glue them or do the strips. My biggest concern is his ears have never done the up and down puppy dance. If they had, I wouldn't be worried. I feel like I'm getting cheated out of that cute stage! LOL He goes to the vet this Wednesday, I'll see what he thinks. 

Both is parents have perfect ears, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

Today he has one ear go up and down. This was the first time it has stayed up long enough for me to get a picture.  He is 4.5 months old today! It has been doing this off and on all day.


----------



## usxmarine03 (Feb 12, 2017)

Do GSDs ears ever go limp in their adult life? Also, I see a few post mentioning feeding them raw bones. Right now we feed our 3 month old girl bullysticks. Where do you guys buy raw bones?

EDIT: I'm guessing you guys are talking about the cow knuckles and bones sold at pet stores? Just want to make sure


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

usxmarine03 said:


> Do GSDs ears ever go limp in their adult life? Also, I see a few post mentioning feeding them raw bones. Right now we feed our 3 month old girl bullysticks. Where do you guys buy raw bones?
> 
> EDIT: I'm guessing you guys are talking about the cow knuckles and bones sold at pet stores? Just want to make sure


No, not the ones sold at pet stores. Those are cooked and dangerous. Go ask your butcher at the meat department at your store for a RAW knuckle bone.


----------



## usxmarine03 (Feb 12, 2017)

Dangerous how? Not the type of comment you want to make without explaining


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

usxmarine03 said:


> Also, I see a few post mentioning feeding them raw bones. Right now we feed our 3 month old girl bullysticks. Where do you guys buy raw bones?
> 
> EDIT: I'm guessing you guys are talking about the cow knuckles and bones sold at pet stores? Just want to make sure



Yes, cow knuckle/shank raw bones from your local butcher for puppy teething and to strengthen ears.

"Pet Store" bones are usually "smoked" or processed in some way,making them easier to chip off. 

Some "Doggie Boutiques" type stores carry *raw* bones.


Moms


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

usxmarine03 said:


> Dangerous how? Not the type of comment you want to make without explaining


Sorry, they are cooked/smoked and pieces of the bone can chip off.


----------

